
Scaleway Is Growing Too Fast: Out of Stock - OJFord
https://www.scaleway.com/sold-out/
======
OJFord
I've no affiliation to Scaleway (other than as a hobby customer), the title
here is the title of the page; I don't necessarily mean to suggest I believe
the motivation for pausing signups is growth being too fast.

There didn't seem to be a discussion, so I wondered if anyone had any
views/insight.

The linked blog post says this is a result of rapid growth after slashing C1
(smallest server) prices by 70%. Since existing customers can still order new
metal, I'm inclined to be as pessimistic as to say this is simply "loss-
leading experiment over".

I just hope the price doesn't increase to compensate - I'm not doing anything
I couldn't accomplish (perhaps more) easily for free on e.g. Heroku, but at
the moment it's cheap enough to gain toy around with running bare metal.

------
tshtf
Side note: Scaleway is very popular for those running Tor relays.

A quick review of current Tor relay nodes reveals at least 44 relays already
on Scaleway (most of the exit nodes there seem to have gone away):

[http://torstatus.blutmagie.de/index.php?SR=Bandwidth&SO=Desc](http://torstatus.blutmagie.de/index.php?SR=Bandwidth&SO=Desc)

Scaleway gives C1 instances unmetered 100mbps connections (for 3 bucks a
month!), and a single tor process can push about 50mbps out of the hardware.
This means that Scaleway could be pushing a constant 2200mbps of Tor traffic.

Although it's nice they're providing bandwidth to the Tor Project for a
fraction of the 95th percentile mbps cost, it isn't financially sustainable
(unmetered 100mbps for $3/month is insane) and it doesn't help the diversity
of the Tor network.

